# Philly Shit



## kizphilly (Sep 30, 2007)

this my man gille killin it watch out for him he gonna blow skip past the talking and he kills it

YouTube - Gillie Da Kid Friday Mic Check


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 1, 2007)

Why did he admit to writing that garbage Lil wayne was putting out?Should have kept that on the DL


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 1, 2007)

Lil Wayne Is Garbage But I Aint Gonna Lie The Carter 1 Was Good


----------

